# Sony TA DA 9000ES as Pre amp



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Gents.

I recently bought a Sony TA DA 9000ES and now there might be a chance for Me to get 2 Sony TA-N77ES Power amps. I wanted to know if it is at all possible to use the 9000ES as an Pre amp and connect both Sony TA-N77ES power amps to the 9000ES ??

Is this possible? :scratch:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

According Sony online, the Sony TA DA 9000ES has preamp outputs for 7.1; I see no reason that you can not use outboard amps.  So, in a word, "yes."


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi wgmontgomery.

That’s Brilliant news. Thank you Sire. Now I just need someone to tell Me where exactly to insert the RCA’s on the 9000ES. There is just so many inputs at the back, it’s very confusing:hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Pretty much dead center on the Back Panel, you will see a grouping of RCA Outputs labeled Preout. Simply connect RCA Cables from the Amplifiers to the Channels Labeled on the 9000ES (Front Left, Front Right, etc..)
The Preouts are just above Zone Out going from the bottom of the 9000.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Pretty much dead center on the Back Panel, you will see a grouping of RCA Outputs labeled Preout. Simply connect RCA Cables from the Amplifiers to the Channels Labeled on the 9000ES (Front Left, Front Right, etc..)
> The Preouts are just above Zone Out going from the bottom of the 9000.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi Jungle Jack.:bigsmile:

Thanks for the information, much appreciated. I will give it a try and Report back!! :T

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I truly look forward to reading your findings. While I have not used any Sony ES Audio Gear in many years, I currently have 4 Sony Televisions in my Home.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I truly look forward to reading your findings. While I have not used any Sony ES Audio Gear in many years, I currently have 4 Sony Televisions in my Home.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi Jungle Jack.

I Love the Sony ES gear. Think they compare to some of the best gear available today, specifically the Sony TA-N77ES. I just LOVE the Sony Vintage Stuff. What’s your views of the Vintage ES gear? I know lots of people don’t like SONY

Cheers

Jacques


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of vintage ES Gear and remain a huge fan of SACD and even owned an SCD-1. As for their AVR's, it does seem like Sony is doing a better job in respect to the Amplifier Stages in them. A few years ago, I did not find this to be the case with the $2000 STR-DA6400ES having a Bench Test comparable to a $500 AVR. The link used to be available, but it seems either Home Theater Magazine or Sound & Vision Magazine has recently taken it down. Regardless, their recent AVR's have done much better in this respect.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is the Bench Test for the $1500 STR-DA4600ES: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-str-da4600es-av-receiver?page=0,3
Not bad into 2 Channels. but it got pretty bad into multichannel.


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Here is the Bench Test for the $1500 STR-DA4600ES: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-str-da4600es-av-receiver?page=0,3
> Not bad into 2 Channels. but it got pretty bad into multichannel.


Hi Jungle Jack.

WOW, I see what you mean with the review of the Sony STR-DA4600ES. Running in 2 channels is not bad, but into multi channels, is not so immersive. But I see for overall performance they gave it a 8.3 out of 10? That’s a bit confusing considering the big drop in power when running in multi channels?

I also like Sony’s SACD players, but my favorite Sony Cd player must be the CDP 557ES. Just brilliant and build like a tank 

Regards

Jacques


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Here is the Bench Test for the $1500 STR-DA4600ES: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-str-da4600es-av-receiver?page=0,3
> Not bad into 2 Channels. but it got pretty bad into multichannel.


J. Jack--->*WOW!!* Another example supporting my cry to have power specs standardized!! :rant: Thanks!! 

Jacques13, if you have any questions when you connect the amps please let us know; we are here to help!!


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> J. Jack--->*WOW!!* Another example supporting my cry to have power specs standardized!! :rant: Thanks!!
> 
> Jacques13, if you have any questions when you connect the amps please let us know; we are here to help!!


Thanks Jungle Jack.

I will most certainly do that!! Thanks for the info regarding the Sony TA DA 9000ES, much appreciated :T

Best Regards

Jacques


----------

